# For the Winter



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm in the Chicago area for the winter and i need to upgrade my tires for the ice and snow. The tires on my car are 245/40ZR18. I was looking at the Continental ExtremeContact DWS Tires but im not sure if i will need to change out my wheels. Does anybody know what i will need?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

No need to buy wheels, just tires.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Just by the tires, I just purchased the continentals for my car, Very pleased so far.


----------

